# Elaine Corrigan



## vixann (22 February 2013)

Does anyone have any way of getting in contact with her or maybe her friend Tracey Jackson from Hull area - the contact details I had are no longer valid.

She used to own an arab stallion called Padan Shah


----------



## Slave2Magic (22 February 2013)

My mare is by Padan Shah and Elaine bred her. I was in contact with her when she was living in Spain but that was about 18 months ago. She is on fb.


----------



## vixann (23 February 2013)

ye she was in spain then back over here near hull with bruce but I only had bruces number - they have since split up - I cant find her on facebook - can you pm a link or anything?


----------



## Slave2Magic (23 February 2013)

I thought that she split from Bruce ages ago? She had Padan in Spain and was leaving him over there with someone. She told me that she was moving back to Beverley at some point and asked if i wanted her hispano arab filly. Her name on FB is Elaine Corrigan Dorey. I'll PM you the last number I had when she was in spain.


----------



## vixann (24 February 2013)

Thanks - they were together when I rang last year. She took Padan to Spain and sold him apparently?? He has been used in a spanish documentry about some blokes doing a long distance trek (its on youtube)


----------

